# 1991 SE-R



## LECHERO (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I recently purchased a 1991 SE-R and would like to hear from some enthusiasts if I made a good decision. I consider the vehicle to be in very good condition considering the age. It is one of the most complete/original vehicles I have seen in quite some time. There are a few dents, a bullet spot on the windshield and a few minor cosmetic issues. I did not consider them a deal breaker. Please let me know what you think. I will post more pictures if you need more to make a determination, if the site will allow me to. I paid $2,400.00. Nissan Forum - LECHERO's Album: 1991 SER

Thank you,
Terry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a couple of hundred dollars under average retail, so the price isn't bad. I don't see any stickers on the back of the trunk deck and the paint looks very good, so I would suspect that it has been repainted. The wheel center caps should match the wheels, but you can fix that with some spray paint, and those are the original wheels. The engine compartment appears stock and "unmolested." Looks pretty good from what I can tell by the pictures. The B13's were, IMO, the best years for the Sentra. They were reliable and built well and the SR20DE is a great engine with a lot of performance potential, if you choose to do performance mods. For a long time, at least until the Altima made its debut, the Sentra was Nissan's bread and butter car. They were good cars in their time...and much better than what the current Sentra represents in the Nissan line-up. Hopefully, Nissan will do a better job in its next generation. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## LECHERO (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. The first thing that I noticed when I viewed the vehicle was the decals missing from the trunk lid. So I began to look for identifying features such as disc brakes on the rear and found that they were there. I read somewhere that people were using the se model and converting them to the SE-R. I also noticed the rims as being correct. It appears that someone painted the center caps. I am afraid to try to remove the paint due to damaging them. Do you know the paint code for the rims? I have found two available on ebay, but they are in Austria. I also knew after inspecting the engine that the vehicle had to be authentic. I have been searching for a unmolested SE-R for several years and this one appeared to be one. Once at home I was able to do a better inspection and at a certain angle I could see the Nissan and SE-R letters on the trunk lid. I, too, am under the impression that the vehicle may have been painted at some point, but I can not find any tape lines or marks of any kind to indicate that has taken place. Someone did excellent work if in fact it has been repainted. What I found amazing was the condition of the dash, no cracks whatsoever. The vehicle has over 182,000 miles, so it has definitely seen some road life. My plans are to try to keep it as original as possible and out of the weather as much as I can.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Wow! What a Clean little girl!! Even the engine compartment looks to be very clean! What a find!!

I used to paint my center caps black on my Black SE-R's because the original paint would fade so bad they'd be yellow. I could never find a good paint match that would fit with the silver of the wheels because the wheels themselves were also faded/oxidized. 

Beautiful car!


----------



## LECHERO (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I plan on replacing the right/left side fenders due to rust/damage. I am going to keep it as original as possible. There is a nice 1992 white SE-R for sale in Rock Hill, South Carolina (Craigslist). Very low miles (47,789), but the owner wants $6,295. Sorry, the forum will not let me post the link due to my low number of posts.


----------

